# color question



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

How can breeders determine what color their pups will actually be? Do I understand correctly that blues & silvers are born black.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I just saw two 10 week old puppies. Both looked black, but the breeder said that one would be blue and the other black. Their coats looked the same (both black) except for their faces. The faces had been groomed, and one face was just a little bit lighter than the other. It had already started to lighten enough for the breeder to know that one pup would be blue and other black.


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Searcher,

Yes, Silvers and Blues are born Black. If you were to put a Black pup next to a silver, you will notice the Silver is not so totally Black. It is a sooty Black. The Silvers usually have lighter Steely muzzles. You can tell the Blues from the Silvers if you look under their pads when they are born. The Silvers have light white hairs under the pads, while the Blues are more grey with white hairs. No matter they are the BEST!!! No prejudice here!... 

If you carefully look at the photos you can see the subtle difference in colour. You can also see the white under the pads. By the way they are allmost all Silver, with a Blue baby in for fun...

I just love to watch them grow! I can't wait to see the faces done for the first time in a few weeks! 

Paragon


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks, for the info. Figured it was something that breeders knew all about.


----------



## willows-mum (May 19, 2012)

What gorgeous pups you have there, so glossy and wavy, the avatar pictue you have is she the mother? she's absolutely stunning too, congratulations!


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello Willows-mom,

No offence taken, but my Avitar is my big Platinum boy Princie(CH Bibelot Tolka High Spirits CGN). Here is a photo of Mom Liza-Jane (Edencourt Silver Angel). 

Pups are now 5 weeks old and just shaved. They actually look like they will all be shades of Silver!... The pup I thought might go Blue, Grey has quickly lightened up!...

The coats are looking wonderful! I am pleased with this litter! All the years of planning and waiting have been worth it!

Paragon


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Stunning! Is Princie the father? I hope you will post more pictures as they grow. Are you keeping any? I can see why you are happy that your planning has paid off.


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

CT Girl,

Yes Princie is the dad! I have a thread I started today, with more photos of the babes with faces shaved.

I am not keeping a pup yet, per se. I have one going for show, and one going back for show. I will be watching these cuties grow. I have to say, it will be hard not to keep one. I am already thinking of repeating this breeding. The temperments are awesome!

Paragon


----------

